# Online Videos: Saipan B-29s, RAF Night Attack, P-38s, Gable’s ‘17s More



## zeno303 (Feb 8, 2008)

Zeno’s Warbird Video Drive-In February 2008 Newsletter

Hello World War 2 plane fans ---

You’re invited to drop your flaps drop by Zeno's Drive-In Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In - World War 2 airplane videos playing live online to view this month’s unique selection of four WW2 air combat documentary films playing online. 

As always, all of the flicks showing on our web site are free, for the viewing pleasure of our audience.

Now showing “At the Matinee”





“Saipan Superforts” (Color) A new, exclusive presentation from Military Arts Pictures that's already a favorite of B-29 vets and their families. This recently discovered footage shows the 73rd Bomb Wing, based on the island of Saipan in the Marianas, operating against Japan in early 1945. You'll see B-29 pilots crews on R&R and on mission in their magnificent silver Boeing Superfortresses. The fates of many of the B-29s seen in this picture are documented during the film. You'll see a gallery of memorable 73rd Bomb Wing nose art too -- all in living color. "The "maximum effort" take-off scene is an awe inspiring combination of 18 cylinder engine roar and a musical score that's guaranteed to raise goose bumps. This film is very evocative of Pacific B-29 operations in the Spring of 1945.




Angel in Overalls This film was developed to show US Lockheed P-38 production line workers the Lightning at war in a wide variety of combat roles. The dramatic framing for the piece involves a straggling B-24 that is saved from certain destruction by the arrival of "Angels in Overalls" -- P-38s. You'll see all aspects of Lightnings in action, including air-to-air gun camera, bombing, rocketing and photo recon. There's a cameo by Air Corps P-38 ace of aces Dick Bong too. This dramatic film is a must see for all P-38 fans! The dramatic ending of this film brings home a sobering reminder that the life of the fighter pilot was risky and often dangerous. Many young pilots made the ultimate sacrifice.




Clark Gable's “Combat America” (Color) This warm hearted documentary was produced, written, directed, and narrated by movie star Clark Gable while he was on assignment with the 8th Air Force, developing a gunnery training film. Though it contains plenty of combat footage and doesn't flinch in showing the high cost of war in the air, in many ways, it's more of a warm home movie than a hard bitten, wartime "information" film. Gable chronicles the experiences of the men of the 351 Bombardment Group from the cool early morning mists of Colorado to the frigid skies over Germany. His affection and admiration for these men comes through loud and clear. This film is like a Kodachrome album out of the past, giving us snapshots of life on a front line air base in 1943. Though he doesn't mention it in the film (and generally keeps himself in the background) Gable flew combat missions with the Group until he was ordered to stop by "the brass." He was 42 at the time and, of course, a Hollywood Star. But, he felt he couldn't accurately portray the air war unless he shared the experiences of the men who fought it. He did. It shows. 




“Target for Tonight” Last month, we saw a massive US 8th Air Force bombing mission into Germany in "Target for Today." This month we'll see how the Brits did it. "Target for Tonight" follows the crew "F for Freddie," a Vicker's Wellington medium bomber (Millerton Station, Group 33), through an entire low level night mission attacking a oil storage depot at a rail yard. Notice how the film highlights the participation of not only servicemen from all classes from around the British Isles, but also Canadians and a navigator that sounds a lot like a Yank volunteer. The film exemplifies the understatement, dry humor, and "business as usual" approach typical of British information films of the period, along with a clear "get the job done" attitude.

If you haven't stopped by Zeno's Drive-In before, we also feature 1940-45 vintage WWII Army Navy films and pilot’s manuals on how to fly the F4U, F6F, P-38, P-39, P-40, P-47, P-51, P-61, TBF/TBM, AT-6/SNJ, B-17, B-24, B-25, A-20, A-26, B-26, B-29, and Stearman N2S . Alert! – Alert! There’s been an F-86 jet sighted over Zeno’s Drive-In!
Coming soon: A new film that will fire up the engines of P-47 Thunderbolt fans everywhere -- including a shoot down of an Me 262! 

That's over 16 hours of rockin' World War II props for free viewing over the Internet!

Coming soon: A new film that will fire up the engines of P-47 Thunderbolt fans everywhere -- including a shoot down of an Me 262! 

Tally-ho!

Zeno

Zeno’s Warbird Video Drive-In /World War II Aviation Videos. Celebrating 10 years on the Internet 1997-2007 Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In - World War 2 airplane videos playing live online


----------

